# Is there a free online legit Photography Contract Template?



## SW Studio (May 22, 2016)

Can anyone give some advise on a contract online?


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2016)

Ask a Law Question, Get an Answer ASAP!


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2016)

I'm sure there are tens if not hundreds of thousands, but so what?  Contract law varies by country, state/province and even by municipality.  What might work fine and be perfectly valid in Toronto, Ontario may not be appropriate in New York City.  Once you have a bit of experience, drafting most contracts and photography agreements is pretty simple stuff, but until you get that experience, rely on someone who actually has post-nominals which tell you that he/she knows of what they speak.  In the grand scheme of business, it's not that expensive, and money well spent to know that your agreements actually protect you.


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2016)

SW Studio said:


> Can anyone give some advise on a contract online?


Advice - noun. Advise - verb.
The best advice is have a qualified attorney write the contract. As John points out contracts can't be written as one-size-fits-all documents.
What kind of photography business - Retail, commercial, wedding, freelance?
They all have differing contract and other legal document requirements.

For retail and weddings you could have the model release and use license(s) as clauses in the contract.
For commercial and freelance it's usually better to have the model release and use licenses as separate documents apart from the contract.


----------



## SW Studio (May 22, 2016)

KmH said:


> SW Studio said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone give some advise on a contract online?
> ...


Wedding, Studio and Boudoir mostly.


----------



## john.margetts (May 22, 2016)

KmH said:


> SW Studio said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone give some advise on a contract online?
> ...


Only in English English. The poster comes from the USA where 'advise' does duty for both verb and noun.


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > SW Studio said:
> ...


What?...........Wait!......................I thought Iowa was in the USA. 

_"It’s no wonder that advice and advise are often confused; they are used in similar contexts and separated by just one letter, but that letter signals important distinctions to keep in mind when using the terms. So what are the differences between the two?

Advise is a verb meaning “to give counsel to; offer an opinion or suggestion as worth following.” Advice is a noun meaning “an opinion or recommendation offered as a guide to action, conduct, etc.” The -iceending of advice is pronounced like “ice,” while the -ise ending of advise is pronounced like the “-ize” in “realize.”

Some of the confusion surrounding these terms may be attributable to the subtle spelling differences, particularly when it comes the use of c versus s, between British and American English. For instance, in British English, the words practice and practise are different parts of speech (noun and verb, respectively). Meanwhile, in American English, the word practice doubles as both a noun and a verb. While the absence of a second spelling might lead you to believe American English prefers the -ceending, English speakers in the United States use defense and offense where the British use defenceand offence. Thankfully, regardless of the variety of English you’re dealing with, advice is always a noun and advise is always a verb.

If you have trouble remembering the difference between the two, it might help to keep in mind that advice and advise operate much like device and devise. You devise a plan, but to do so, you might use a device. Similarly, if you advise a friend, you are giving her a piece of advice."1

1.  Dictionary.com blog Advice vs. Advise dated June 2, 2015._


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 22, 2016)

Try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA. That might answer some of your other questions too, and they have resources for pro photographers. I have a book by Tad Crawford that I found thru ASMP that has sample forms and a CD. No it's not free, the guy who wrote the book expects to get paid for his work. There's only so much that's any good that's free.


----------



## KmH (May 22, 2016)

Note that Tad Crawford says in the introduction of his book that using his forms does not substitute for understanding the business reasons/purposes regarding what the forms in his book say, and that the forms  should be reviewed by a qualified attorney before use.

Successfully starting, and maintaining, a photography business is mostly about having good business skills sand knowledge.
Many mediocre photographers that have good business skills have very successful photography businesses.


----------



## KC1 (May 23, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Try American Society of Media Photographers or PPA. That might answer some of your other questions too, and they have resources for pro photographers. I have a book by Tad Crawford that I found thru ASMP that has sample forms and a CD. No it's not free, the guy who wrote the book expects to get paid for his work. There's only so much that's any good that's free.


Books can be checked out from a local lending library and that is free, there are still ways to get things without paying.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 23, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> What?...........Wait!......................I thought Iowa was in the USA.



Iowa.. ya.. I think you might be right.  Pretty sure I've heard of it.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 23, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> Only in English English. The poster comes from the USA where 'advise' does duty for both verb and noun.



Well we are still quite hopeful that whacky Queen will start speaking the language properly.  Lorry?  Seriously? 

It's ok though Liz, we still think you're fabulous.


----------



## waday (May 23, 2016)

Photographers don't expect to give people free photos? Why do people expect free legal advice?


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 23, 2016)

I'm just saying, I'd expect to need to put some money into it at some point. And there's a lot of free crap out there, which is often why it's free (depends on what it is and who put it out there).


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > SW Studio said:
> ...


Not in the published in the USA dictionary I use.


----------

